# Should I push it even further ?



## moon4pie (Jul 24, 2008)

I just overclocked my E6750 @ 3.6 Ghz, using a Xigmatek Dark Knight/Tuniq TX-3, in a case filled with fans (around 15).
My question is, does temperature is all I have to worry about ? I have around 30-35C in Idle, but still haven't managed to do a full load temperature check. I'm going to re-edit my post after I get it.
Will my CPU manage 4.0 Ghz ? 

Also, I currently have only 2 Gigs of A-Data Vitesta 2GB 800Mhz , with 4-4-4-13 timings if i remember correctly, but I'm in the market for a new 4GB DDR2 set... So, my second question is what DDR2 memory modules would handle overclocking this good ? Decent prices (100$-140$).

Thanks.


----------



## moon4pie (Jul 24, 2008)

I have no ideea where de Edit buton is so I'm forced to double post. I ran Prime 95 for 30 minutes (Blend test) and got a maximum temperature of 55 C (no errors whatsoever). Also note, in BIOS , my CPU voltage is set to 1.4V, although CPU-Z shows 1.344V. Again, the frequency was 3.6 Ghz.
So, should I leave it , or push it even beyond ?
Memories are running in sync; 1/1;

Add: Oh, I see, the first post within a thread cannot be edited....


----------



## ForgedInStone (Mar 21, 2009)

> Add: Oh, I see, the first post within a thread cannot be edited....


Not after 15 minutes or so. :smile:

Leave it at 4 GHz for now, play a few games, test the stability for a few days. If it holds out, good. I don't know why you'd want to push it further, it will only shorten its life for a small performance boost. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Its upto you wether you push it further.

Temperature is not all you have to worry about, you have to worry about wether the brand of psu you have can take the strain of putting out more voltage and hope that nothing gets over volted.

Corsair ram is good for overclocking as they do make ram specifically targeted for overclocking.

The 1.344v in cpu-z will be what the processor is idling at it will go upto 1.4 when being pushed.

You need to stress test the overclock with prime 95 whilst monitoring the temps with core temp or real temp (do not play games as a way of stress testing). You need to stress test for 6+ hours.

If the stress test fails or the system gets to hot you need to step back on the settings if it doesn't then it's fine.


----------

